# Smackbook pour OSX Lion?



## mijydu18 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis nouveau ici , je m'appelle Jimmy , j'ai 18 ans et je posséde depuis cet été un beau MacBook blanc. Je me demande bien comment j'utilisais windows avan .. 

Je me suis inscrit ici car il n'y a pas longtemps , j'ai vu qu'il existait une "appli" pour les MacBook qui permet de changer de bureau en "tapant" son Mac sur le côté : SmackBook. Or, j'ai suivi un tutoriel vidéo qui précise bien que ce tuto est valable pour Leopard et Lion, mais la vidéo ne le montre que sur Leopard. J'ai quand même essayé sans succés, il y a toujours une erreur quelques étapes avant la fin du tuto! voici la vidéo : [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiLfhn0oqeY[/YOUTUBE]

Est ce que quelqu'un ici possédant Lion, aurait ce système installé? J'ai googlé et j'ai cherchais sur le forum mais il n'y a rien qui puisse m'aider!

Merci à tous

Ben je ne sais pas, mais ce que je sais, c'est que ça n'est pas un logiciel bureautique, donc, comme le précise cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", ça n'est pas ici qu'on en parle. On déménage.


----------



## Scalounet (31 Octobre 2011)

Mouai ! 

Jvois pas l'intérêt de mettre un truc chiant a paramètrer, alors que pour passer dun écran a un autre sous Lion, suffit d'utiliser Mission Control ! 

Pi, jaime pas donner des baffes a mon Mac, il ne le mérite pas, cest pas un pc sous Windaube !


----------



## mijydu18 (31 Octobre 2011)

Je veux juste avoir un truc fun c'est tout, je sais bien qu'on peut changer de bureau avec le Mission Control, sinon je n'aurais pas posté ce message..


----------



## Scalounet (31 Octobre 2011)

Ah ouai ! tu veux un truc fun, inutile, et chiant ? 

Retourne sous Win !!


----------



## mijydu18 (31 Octobre 2011)

Ah d'accord, sympa l'accueil ici . 

A+


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ah ouai ! tu veux un truc fun, inutile, et chiant ?
> 
> Retourne sous Win !!



:hein: heum heum

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, j'ai trouvé ceci, une version pour Snow Leopard, à tester sur Lion :
- Lien de téléchargement : http://rapidshare.com/files/336479739/SmackBook.dmg
- Source : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=429806


----------



## mijydu18 (31 Octobre 2011)

Génial ça marche impeeec ! 

Merci beaucoup à toi


----------



## Scalounet (1 Novembre 2011)

Désolé mijydu18 si je tai froissé !  

Bon, pour pas mourir idiot, jai essayé ton truc, ben cest fun. 
Ça fonctionne également en tapant sur les cotés du clavier ! 

Mais chez moi cest totalement instable !


----------

